
Arthur Whitney on Programming Languages (2009) - tosh
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1531242
======
tosh

      BC: Software has often been compared with civil engineering,
      but I'm really sick of people describing software as being
      like a bridge. What do you think the analog for software is?
    
      AW: Poetry.
    
      BC: Poetry captures the aesthetics, but not the precision.
    
      AW: I don't know, maybe it does.

